# Garage Door Opener Rail



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wasn't sure which thread to stick this in so my apologies in advance. 

Wondering if anyone has had experience with garage door openers. I have two single garage doors. One has an opener and the other does not, but I'd like to add one. 

My problem is I have a beam going across the middle of my garage so the length from the door to the beam is too short for all the opener/rails out there. Genie and Chamberlain claim you can cut but really provide not much information. Genie only supports and recommends cutting a screw drive opener system. I found some references to this online but nobody ever mentions how to cut or adjust the screw drive system when cutting the rail?

My existing opener is a older Craftsman chain opener and had to have been cut or rigged in someway to work. Just wanted to see if anyone had run into this or had experience with doing this? Want to try and gather as much information as I can before I purchase and starting hacking up a $200+ garage door opener. Thanks so much in advance for your help and time.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You got a picture of your garage ? What is the total length you have available ?

I have never cut an opener rail, but I just looked at my chain drive unit. I probably have about 14" of extra rail length. But the chain would have issues if the rail were more than a few inches shorter.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Or could you just go with the low ceiling track and stay below the beam.


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

SPS-1 said:


> You got a picture of your garage ? What is the total length you have available ?
> 
> I have never cut an opener rail, but I just looked at my chain drive unit. I probably have about 14" of extra rail length. But the chain would have issues if the rail were more than a few inches shorter.


I think am around 108" - 110". I will try and get pics to tell the story better.


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> Or could you just go with the low ceiling track and stay below the beam.


My ceiling is already very low going below the beam would implicate things. I know they have a side rail mounted opener but they are very pricey.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Before you conclude on which to buy, take a good look at the drive enclosure or pull down a copy of the owners manual. You wouldn't want any adjustments or screws required for access, to end up right in front of the beam.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I found this from Chamberlain, in case you have not already seen it.

https://support.chamberlaingroup.co...iling-beam-or-other-obstruction-1484145517126


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Or go with a direct drive opener.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Or go with a direct drive opener.


I have two of these in my 2 car man cave and love them . Yes they are more $$$ than conventional openers but if you shop around on the net you can find good prices . They are SO quiet and eliminate a lot of mounting issues like what you are describing . When I bought mine I found a company on the net that was offering a " 2 pack " for around $500.00 so about $250.00 a piece . That was two years ago but if you can find for around that price to me it's a no brainer .


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

SPS-1 said:


> I found this from Chamberlain, in case you have not already seen it.
> 
> https://support.chamberlaingroup.co...iling-beam-or-other-obstruction-1484145517126


Thank you I did see this. Going to give Chamberlain and Genie a call see if I can talk to someone about my setup.


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> Or go with a direct drive opener.



Yes I saw this and half tempted but the price point is driving me away. Cheapest I've saw one for was $400, that's just crazy! @ $250 I'd do!


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

This deal has expired but it is an example of what's available but you have to look for deals . I did a quick search and found on Amazon one for $331.00 which isn't bad in my opinion . But it's not my money :biggrin2:


https://slickdeals.net/f/13199065-c...arage-door-opener-rjo20-262-lowe-s-ymmv-262-8


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Is there a finished ceiling in there? In garages with open rafters or joists, I've bought longer rails, gone over the beam and mounted the opener head behind the beam. How bout some pics of what you're dealing with?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Is there a finished ceiling in there? In garages with open rafters or joists, I've bought longer rails, gone over the beam and mounted the opener head behind the beam. How bout some pics of what you're dealing with?
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks Mike! Unfortunately the ceiling is low (Bedroom Above it) and its finished. Attached is a picture! 

I've spoken to both Genie and Chamberlain and the screw drive system by Genie will no allow it to be programed to raise less than 7ft so that is not an option. 

Chamberlain kind of walked me through it a bit and suggested easiest to cut was a chain drive system because you can simply cut the chain using a bicycle chain breaker. This the setup I have on the other garage door.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Based on that photo, I would spring for the direct drive unit. Mine failed a few weeks back and had the repair kit not cost only 20.00 I would have gone that route. Amazon had one for under 400.00


----------

